# 6 year old girls 1st deer!



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2014)

A friend of ours daughter killed her first deer yesterday. When she was a baby her Dad always said, "This is gonna be my little hunting partner". She did good. So proud of this little girl and her sweet Daddy!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 12, 2014)

That's awsome


----------



## oops1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, thats great. Tell her we all proud of her for a great 1st deer.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2014)

That is good stuff right there!  Congratulations to the young lady!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations to the little Lady!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2014)

just awesome!!!

hey mandy.... add her pic to my" kids in the outdoors" thread!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 14, 2014)

congrats to the snaggle tooth young lady ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> just awesome!!!
> 
> hey mandy.... add her pic to my" kids in the outdoors" thread!


OK


Nugefan said:


> congrats to the snaggle tooth young lady ....


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats to that young lady.

She made my day!!


----------



## jeffc (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## BigCountry19 (Nov 22, 2014)

Great buck young hunter, awesome.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations,  great job there.  When I was that age I couldn't spell deer.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Alright


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 17, 2015)

Outstanding! I'd love to hear the story of the hunt.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Outstanding! I'd love to hear the story of the hunt.



In a 2 man stand with the Encore propped across her corner of the rail. Her daddy was watchin a deer behind them in the thick, thru his binocs. She started moving a lil and he whispered to her to be still; BOOM! Said he like to have fell out the stand scared him so bad. She never said a word, deer came out 90 yds in the food plot, she did what he had taught her, and they got a load of cube steak.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 18, 2015)

*Fantastic*

Good shooting young lady and congrads on a nice deer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't believe this thread got bumped. Today is her 7th Birthday!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe this thread got bumped. Today is her 7th Birthday!



tell her Happy Birthday from Uncle Nuge ...


----------

